# Greetings



## Jason66 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello brothers my name is Jason I am from connecticut.  I am a master mason from Somerset St.James lodge# 34.  I just wanted to say greetings to all.


----------



## THurse (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Brother, Welcolm.


----------



## Custer148 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome Brother Jason.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 29, 2012)

Greetings and salutations, Bro. Jason.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome to the Group!


----------



## cog41 (Dec 5, 2012)

A hearty Greetings from the Great State of Texas!

That's a nice picture.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome, Brother.


----------

